# How often do you really clean your guns?



## hyfly1

I know the best practice is to clean a gun after any shooting session. Sometimes I may put a couple of hundred rounds through a semi-automatic. Other times I may just shoot 50 or less. I have settled into a routine of cleaning maybe every other time, depenting on how many shots. I try to shoot at least once per week, so the guns never get real dirty. Am I bad?


----------



## cashinin

I always shoot more than one gun and I shoot a min. of 150 rounds in 9mm and up...When I shoot 22lr I generally shoot 250 and up....I never fail to clean every gun after I shoot it...it`s just a habit I started when I started to practice...Once a year I break my guns down completely to check parts and see if there is and unusual wear....My guns always look excellent and that's the way I like it. Jim


----------



## berettabone

Clean after EVERY shooting session, no matter how many rounds.......


----------



## Baldy

Range/target guns about every other trip out. Self defence guns every trip out they get cleaned, lubed and inspected.:smt1099


----------



## chessail77

Clean after shooting.....JJ


----------



## 1jimmy

hyfly1 said:


> I know the best practice is to clean a gun after any shooting session. Sometimes I may put a couple of hundred rounds through a semi-automatic. Other times I may just shoot 50 or less. I have settled into a routine of cleaning maybe every other time, depenting on how many shots. I try to shoot at least once per week, so the guns never get real dirty. Am I bad?


your pretty much right on target from what you say. i shoot multiple guns when i go to the range and clean them every time for two reasons: one it doesn't hurt the gun and you know there all good to go at anytime, and two, i don't want to mess up the lining in my safe. however at my local gun club there is one person who is much more experienced than me and he cleans his every 300 rounds. my carry gun is totally different it gets clean every few weeks whether i shoot it or not. its incredible how much dust and lints gets in there just from carrying.


----------



## rex

Baldy said:


> Range/target guns about every other trip out. Self defence guns every trip out they get cleaned, lubed and inspected.:smt1099


Closest to my philosophy but tighter.I don't carry a clean bore or shoot before at least a couple fouling shots.If I can't have 100 rounds through it and trust it to work,it's strictly a target piece.That's low for a good lead round,a jacketed should run 10X that.My use guns show normal use marks,but are still in very good to excellent condition,my for fun guns look NIB except for operating wear spots.

Keep the guts clean,the barrel isn't in a benchrest rifle so you may not be capable of it's potential to begin with.Clean is great,butr overzelous scrubbing has ruined more than 1 bore.


----------



## Rockhound

I clean mine everytime I shoot them, no matter how many rounds I fire.


----------



## SteveC

I clean every time as well, but reality sometimes intrudes on my good intentions :smt083 A second trip before cleaning should not be a big deal (see Rex's comment about guns that aren't reliable after 100 rounds) but for me no more than that. Like 1jimmy I want to know that every gun is good to go when I'm packing for the range. When I'm checking each gun before packing up I don't want to have to stop and clean.


----------



## yeti

Every time I fire them, I clean whatever has been fired. I kind of enjoy cleaning after a shoot.
Once every other year is a complete break down and inspection.


----------



## Yiogo

I clean them after each session. Yogo


----------



## Overkill0084

> How often do you really clean your guns?


As opposed to pretending to clean them? Or do you mean getting them "really" clean? 

Seriously though, I clean them ASAP after shooting. Less to forget that way.


----------



## ronmail65

Rockhound said:


> I clean mine everytime I shoot them, no matter how many rounds I fire.


Me too.


----------



## Lee Hunter

I clean my firearms after using them.


----------



## draak

I clean them the same day I shoot. Every time.


----------



## Grayhair

Wow. Hypothetically speaking, what would happen to one of those guns didn't get cleaned so often?


----------



## Rockhound

I guess a better question is, "Why wouldn't you clean your handgun?"

1. To me, a handgun represents is significant investment, and I want to take care of that investment so it will last my lifetime and I can had it down to my children, and they in turn can had it down to their children - kind of a family heirloom.

2. If I am going to depend on the handgun for self protection or to protect my family, then I want to ensure it is in perfect working order. One way to do this is to make sure it is well maintained.

If you don't clean and maintain your handgun, it may develop surface rust (especially true on older, non-polymer handguns), because the oils in your hands are slightly acidic.

You may experience a degradation in accuracy due to the buildup of dirt and fouling in the bore.

You may experince a failure in operation if the handgun is allowed to "dry out" or get dirt buildup in the rails of the slide.

These are just a few examples of what could happen if you don't clean and maintain your handgun(s).


----------



## 870ShellShucker

I used to be religious about cleaning a gun every time I shot it, even if only one round was fired. Short guns and Long guns alike. Now I'm only that picky with the home defense revolvers. However, the outside of any gun always gets a wipe down, because I detest rust on a firearm.


----------



## prof_fate

You need to clean them? Really?

OK, when they quit working I clean them. No, really. 
I inspect the bores and action and if I see a mess in there I'll clean them, or if accuracy drops off.

My 22 rilfe...cleaned 15 or 20 years ago, I'll get it out to shoot rabbits in the back yard. Never had an issue, no rust or corrosion.
My 22 Ruger I did clean recently..second time I've cleaned it since 1986ish wen I bought it. 
XDm...cleaned it when I moved from lead to plated bullets - the bore was a mess. Put 400 rounds through it and installed a PRP trigger kit. Didn't even get my hand dirty. (I reload using W231 powder). At about 1100 rounds now and no cleaning.
Got a SW MP 15-22 and i'm waiting to see how it does. About 400-500 rounds now with out an issue. And like my other 22s, it's working perfectly - and 22s are way dirtier than centerfire rounds.

I guess I'm in the minority...More realistically I just don't have the time and don't feel a need to clean them as often as others.


----------



## Grayhair

Referring to prof_fate; I certainly would never go "15-20 years" or since "1986ish" between cleanings. But at what point does cleanliness slip into neurosis? The durability of modern firearm metal processes, treatments and finishes maybe under appricated. Of course we all want to take good care of our investments, but look at what the firearm tool is doing, it's harnessing explosives to throw hot chunks of metal at amazing speed to kill people and break things. I like a clean gun as much as the next guy but if she goes one or two or maybe even three range trips between cleanings no damage will have been done.


----------



## prof_fate

I'd take the 22 rifle out at times to plink 50 rounds or put half dozen into rabbits in the year each summer. Then put the gun back in the case and back in the closet. In a case it wouldn't get dusty.

So if powder isn't corrosive what's the point of cleaning? To keep appearance, function and accuracy. So how often does a gun need cleaned for that to happen? Every trip to the range? Probably not. Every 200 rounds? 500? 1000? Depends on the gun and ammo to some extent. 
Tests have shown guns are more accurate after a few rounds vs freshly cleaned. A 223 may 'copper' the barrel and lead can accumulate (at times).
Some powders are dirtier than others.
Is a dirty gun gonna deteriorate? Probably not. Will cleaning them over and over cause more surface wear (of the finish perhaps) than not cleaning them?

I've seen people clean their cars too much (wearing off the paint) and i've seen them not cleaned enough (with paint so dull and flat it can't be made to shine again). There is a happy medium somewhere in the middle.


----------



## FearNot

I clean every time, check my flints, restock the patches and round balls. Refill the powder horn. Just generally get things read for next time.


----------



## rex

I like prof_fate's post,a little light controversy is what makes these discussions interesting and I can relate to some of what he says.

True on 231 powder.I've used it for years and can be dirty or clean.Atarget load of 4.7 with a 200 lswc in a 45 can be real dirty,but in a Milspec would go 500 rounds before you noticed sluggish cycling.Dumo another grain of powder in and it cleans right up.In general 231 burns cleaner the more you turn up the pressure.

I have a few guns the bore hasn't been touched in a year plus but still look great.I popped a few rounds out of it,wiped it down and threw it in the safe.The lockwork is the more important part to me because dirt and grime are what cause operating and safety problems.Shy of "barrel burner" calibers or serious neglect,most barrel damage comes from overzelous cleaning.Most people are taught or think cleaning like benchrest or precision shooters-clean,clean.Here's the problem:did you break in or lap in your barrel?Is your gun,ammo,and you even capable of realizing the difference between the 1st and 20th shot?Precision shooters do their thing because painstaking measures have been taken to achieve that performance,your average hunter or shooter isn't close to the same league.Think about the time and money these guys spend building a rifle and developing the most consistantly perfect and accurate round for it,to have to rebarrel it in 5K rounds because they lost 1/4 MOA-I don' need that and know few that can shoot at that level to begin with.

If you go to Shuemann Barrel's website,Will has alot of info on barrels he makes for 1911,and they are reguarded as some of the top barrels like Bar-Sto and comparatively recent Kart.His page on cleaning is quite controversial,I don't necessarily believe everything he says,but I do a great deal of it.I've yet to ruin a barrel by not scrubbing and oiling it before putting it away.I also don't shoot filthy rounds or bullets that aren't proper for the bore or desired performance,where lead becomes a problem easily if you don't pay attention to what's going on.


----------



## wayno

Carry and HD gun often the rest just lay there and beg for attention


----------



## yeti

Most makes of pistols and especially revolvers can take plenty of neglect before they give you any sign of trouble. I am not the guy to neglect them... because I care. 
Same goes for the wife, too.:mrgreen:


----------



## alexVT

prof_fate said:


> You need to clean them? Really?
> 
> My 22 rilfe...cleaned 15 or 20 years ago, I'll get it out to shoot rabbits in the back yard. Never had an issue, no rust or corrosion.
> My 22 Ruger I did clean recently..second time I've cleaned it since 1986ish wen I bought it.
> 
> It's been over a year since I cleaned my Ruger 10/22. That thing will just keep chugging along. It rarely, and I mean once in a blue moon rarely, FTF or FTE when I feed it CCI's. Last time I went to the range, I put 400 rounds of wal mart white box and had 4 or 5 FTE, but this was likely due to poor quality ammo. Its pretty dirty, but even still, I have full confidence that with the right ammo, it'll go bang when I pull the trigger.
> 
> I generally clean my handguns when I shoot because I like them to look nice, but I'm never worried about their functionality. If a gun NEEDS to be cleaned every time I shoot it, it's too high maintenence for me.


----------



## Shipwreck

I clean mine after every range session - typically while I am at the range still.

I recoil the rails of my daily carry gun 1x a week. Recoil the rails about every 3 weeks for other guns I keep loaded at home (for defense purposes). I used Breakfree CLP - so it evaporates after a while. 

If I leave the range and don't clean the gun that same day - it bothers me. Even if its only 5 rounds thru a barrel - it gets cleaned.


----------



## hyfly1

Shipwreck;260311I used Breakfree CLP - so it evaporates after a while. [/QUOTE said:


> I did not know that about the CLP. I will definitely keep that in mind. I like to clean my carry gun (Glock 23) whenever I shoot it, because I need to be able to depend on it to go bang. I have to admit, a couple of times, after firing 50 rounds or less, I let it go until the next session. I have never had a problem with the Glock doing that.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yes, after 1 week, the left/back rail on my 92 is always dry. And, anything left in the car for a week of hot temps is dry


----------



## XRacer

I clean them after every range trip, not always the same day or the next day but before the next trip. I usually go at least once a month and they don't usually sit more than a week or two before getting cleaned, though this time I cleaned one the next day and the other the day after that. I don't think it is as important now that the ammo isn't corrosive to get them cleaned the same day.


----------



## BurgerBoy

I clean mine every time I shoot them, no matter how many rounds I fire.


----------



## Buck13

For people who clean every time: do you use bronze brush, or just patch and solvent?

topic drift: I recently got an old family Colt PPS 32-20 handed down to me. Only reasonably priced (as opposed to $40/box Remington or Winchester) ammo I could find in stock was Load-X brand. After a few dozen rounds, it looked like there was burned yarn in the barrel. Anyone know what powder they use, and is it dirtier than most? Seemed like more residue than I'm used to seeing, but I hadn't shot center-fire pistol in quite a while.


----------



## kristoffer

Its very important to clean guns regularly while going before to using it.

restoration


----------



## skullfr

I clean mine mainly because it is how I was trained.With advances in powder technology,it is not near as corrosive as the powder of the past.I also shot black powder for years and it is so corosive it is a neccessity.And it for me is a job I dont feel as a task but enjoyment.I know if it has to be drawn in a defensive situation it is ready to rock-n-roll.


----------



## birdbrain

I clean mine after every shooting


----------



## SteveC

I usually clean everything when I get home 'cause that's how I was taught and 'cause I enjoy it. I admit tho that occasionally I've let it go on a gun if I didn't shoot a whole lot and I'm going again the next day. If I have more than a day it's gonna get cleaned. At the same time, if I'm willing to put 200 rounds through a gun without stopping to clean it after every 50, I'm not gonna get nervous about taking it out a second time after 100 or less the first time.


----------



## BurgerBoy

I clean mine everytime I shoot them, no matter how many rounds I fire.


----------



## dondavis3

I don't clean mine as often as I should.

That being said, I only shoot high quality guns (IMHO)

And they do not require a lot of attention.

Their fit and finish are high quality .. I seen lower quality guns with very poor finishes that "rust" easily.

I shoot a lot in competition and have never had one fail me because of not being clean.

Mine certainly do not need to be cleaned every time I shoot them. JMHO

:smt1099


----------



## velo99

I clean them every time I fire them. Usually fire at least 50 rounds each. I might wait a day but at least run a brush and patch thru them. Oil the action and slide. Break them down once or twice a year and clean them really good.


----------



## BowerR64

Whats important to clean? On my 357 i clean the barrel, forcing cone and the cylinder because im shooting mostly 38s that gun seems to get a little more dirty from the powder burn then my P89. The P89 seems to better sealed and all the firing mechanisim seems well covered and after 3 times at the range i never seem to wipe much off it. Now i do try and keep the slide oiled and keep the ramp clean and oiled but other then that i feel im really just imspecting it more then im really cleaning it. I just use mine for targets and plinking so if they ever hang up i can take the time to sort it out.


----------

